# How likely is your e-cigarette to explode?



## Northerner (May 19, 2018)

A man in America died when his vape pen exploded, but how dangerous are e-cigarettes?

The case has made headlines around the world, and is believed to be the first death caused by vaping products in the US.

The man, Tallmadge D'Elia, died at his home in Florida when his device blew up and projected fragments into his skull. He was said to have suffered burns over 80% of his body.

But how common are these kinds of incidents?

In the UK, e-cigarettes have caused burns and fires, yet these cases are rare.

Experts say the man who died was using a particular kind of vape pen, known as a mechanical mod, which is not that common in the UK.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-44161348


----------



## mikeyB (May 19, 2018)

If you use an alternative charger, or one obtained from the internet or the manufacturer, then you are bound to end up in bother. You can’t cater for stupidity. E cigs are perfectly safe when used with their original charge cables. As are phones, cameras and all the other bits of kit we carry around. One for the Darwin awards.


----------



## Amigo (May 19, 2018)

When you consider 100 people are killed by pens every year (usually inadvertently swallowing the caps), then anything is fair game.

Latest risk is ‘death by selfies’ and it’s already past 200 this year. Fools photographing themselves in hazardous places.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 19, 2018)

I gave eCigs  up and went back on the fags, safer


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 20, 2018)

'Modding' is popular with vapers.  Some make their own coils & all sorts of things that make them blow out tons of vapour.  It's become a hobby & a competion, but can be very dangerous if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## khskel (May 20, 2018)

It mainly seems to happen when people use modified devices that put a potentially dangerous load on the battery.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> 'Modding' is popular with vapers.  Some make their own coils & all sorts of things that make them blow out tons of vapour.  It's become a hobby & a competion, but can be very dangerous if you don't know what you're doing.


I've never heard of it before Mark...why on earth would they do that...a vape competition...WTF...madness.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I gave eCigs  up and went back on the fags, safer


You should know better Vince...really.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

khskel said:


> It mainly seems to happen when people use modified devices that put a potentially dangerous load on the battery.


They must be either plainly stupid or downright reckless then khskel...that is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 20, 2018)

I have a friend who lives in Glasgow actually who builds his own and mixes his own liquids. It is like following an old steam engine when he is out using it and I avoid being to close to him. It is like everything else, handle things with care, don't mod them and don't fiddle unless you know what you are doing but unfortunately many think they do know but have no idea.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I have a friend who lives in Glasgow actually who builds his own and mixes his own liquids. It is like following an old steam engine when he is out using it and I avoid being to close to him. It is like everything else, handle things with care, don't mod them and don't fiddle unless you know what you are doing but unfortunately many think they do know but have no idea.


I really had no idea people did that Vince...stand well clear.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 20, 2018)

What I struggle to understand is people who declare carbs to be the work of the devil yet continue to smoke. The greatest single preventable cause of death in the world.  I'm not saying it sat on my high horse or anything it just genuinely puzzles me.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> What I struggle to understand is people who declare carbs to be the work of the devil yet continue to smoke. The greatest single preventable cause of death in the world.  I'm not saying it sat on my high horse or anything it just genuinely puzzles me.


Because they are addicted Matt...it's not a simple matter...its a real addiction...as an ex-smoker I know how difficult it is to stop.


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2018)

As I have said before. I was once in hosp & the bloke in the bed next to me had both his legs amputate through smoking. He asked me to take him to the front door where I thought he wanted some fresh air. No u guessed.


----------



## HOBIE (May 28, 2018)

When we where at work years ago we used to put match heads in tabs. When the person got to the match it was a good site. Its that expensive theses days ?


----------



## mikeyB (May 30, 2018)

Mean trick, Hobie, but hilarious on the upstairs back seat of the bus home from school.


----------



## Amigo (May 30, 2018)

I hate the plumes of scented fumes people blow out from these contraptions. It’s like air freshener and hard to know how it can be good for people’s lungs.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 30, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I hate the plumes of scented fumes people blow out from these contraptions. It’s like air freshener and hard to know how it can be good for people’s lungs.


It's suppose to be just water vapour.  Don't know if water vapour in highly concentrated amounts is harmful or not.


----------



## mikeyB (May 31, 2018)

I don’t vape fruity flavours, just tobacco flavour. I never put strawberries in my pipe when I smoked, after all. I don’t think fruity flavours should be allowed, I’m sure it encourages kids to vape.


----------



## kentish maid (May 31, 2018)

Reminds me of when I was a teenager, many years ago, I so wanted to smoke and look 'cool' but the only cigarettes I could tolerate the taste of were Consulate Menthol, I think I bought one packet, and didn't even finish that. Have never been tempted since


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2018)

A bit like when they introduced alcopops and also, when I was a teenager, menthol ciggies were popular, particularly with girls.


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Reminds me of when I was a teenager, many years ago, I so wanted to smoke and look 'cool' but the only cigarettes I could tolerate the taste of were Consulate Menthol, I think I bought one packet, and didn't even finish that. Have never been tempted since


Haha! You beat me to it because of my slow connection!


----------



## kentish maid (May 31, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Haha! You beat me to it because of my slow connection!


I tried alcopops, there was a Bacardi Breezer , pina colada flavour, trouble was I had to add a shot of Bacardi to it to make it palatable. One summer I used to add coconut ice cream as well, to make an adult ice cream soda !!


----------

